
Scientists prepare to unleash millions of mosquitoes to kill their cousins - stucat
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/mosquito-sex-experiment-brazil-millions-to-mate-kill-cousins-zika-dengue-a7388871.html
======
djsumdog
This frightens me a bit. In Australia, the introduction of camels, toads and
various other plants and animals has devastated the countries ecology. New
Zealand struggles to keep foreign invasive species out of their country.

I know this is suppose to target only one species that spreads a variety of
diseases, but misquotes do serve a purpose. For one thing, they fight
overpopulation by spreading disease. :-P But they are also a food source to
many animals.

Even with all the careful planning and debate that's gone into this, I have a
feeling there will be noticeable blowback from this effort.

